#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  فعال نشدن عضویت

## sina28

سلام من 20/6/97 حق عضویت را از طریق انلاین پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشده مشکل چیه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Pooya.'

منم همین  ۱ ساعت پیش حق عضویت رو پرداخت کردن ولی فعال نشد کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## amer007

> سلام من 20/6/97 حق عضویت را از طریق انلاین پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشده مشکل چیه


سلام
ولی بنده هر وقت پرداخت کردم آنی کابریم فعال شده ... به دوستان     مدیر    پیام خصوصی بدین%

----------


## nekooee

> منم همین  ۱ ساعت پیش حق عضویت رو پرداخت کردن ولی فعال نشد کسی نیست جواب بده


سلام
دوست عزیز شما به جای آنلاین احتمالا دستی پرداخت کردید. در هفته دو نوبت پرداخت های دستی چک میشه و فعال شدن شما ممکنه چند روز زمان ببره. اگر می خواستید آنی فعال بشین باید آنلاین پرداخت می کردید.

----------


## Mahmoodi

> منم همین  ۱ ساعت پیش حق عضویت رو پرداخت کردن ولی فعال نشد کسی نیست جواب بده


سلام دوست عزیز 
شما پرداخت را انجام دادید ولی بعد از پرداخت اتصال شما به انجمن قطع شده و برای همین همون موقع تایید نشده کاربریتون 
و الان فعال کردم 
کاربریتون فعال شد

----------


## Parvini123

با سلام.
آقا کسی نیست حساب کاربری من رو فعال کنه؟!
تاریخش 1397/07/01

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام.
> آقا کسی نیست حساب کاربری من رو فعال کنه؟!
> تاریخش 1397/07/01


سلام
کاربریتون فعال شده.

----------


## محسن 936

سلام آقا من تازه ۲۰ تومن واریز کردم الان میگه شما پرداخت نکردید و اجازه نمیده وارد بخش emmc پروگرم دنا برم مشکل چیه

----------


## Parvini123

> سلام
> کاربریتون فعال شده.


سلام من از اونروزی که پرداخت کردم هر دفعه میرم فیلم های آموزشی تعمیرات ال سی دی و ال ای دی دانلود کنم میگه شما هزینه عضویت سالانه رو پرداخت نکردید که من تو تاریخ 1397/07/01 20هزار تومن چرداخت کردم و شماره پیگیری:54440.هرموقع میرم برای دانلود فیلم آموزشی مشکل میزنه عکس هم گرفتم میذارم براتون.
20181004_210043.jpg

----------


## hata

سلام من امروز ساعت ۱۰/۵۱ واریز کردم ۳۰ هزارتومان ولی حساب کاربریم فعال نشده

----------


## hata

شماره تماس09125638845 از بانک سپه  از درگاه آنلاین واریز کردم چرا فعال نشده

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hata

شما ره پیگیری من هست  ۹۱۳۳۶۳
شناسه خرید  ۸۷۶۴۱۶۸۵۰۰
شماره ترمینال  ۱۰۴۲۹۶۸۰
 زمان تراکنش ۱۳۹۷/۷/۲۱ ساعت  ۱۰ : ۵۱  دقیقه
شماره مرجع ۱۰۲۷۲۴۹۶۱۹۳

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز شما وقتی آنلاین پرداخت کردید بعد از پرداخت باید کلید برگشت به سایت را میزدید یا صبر می کردید تا خودش برگردد. احتمالا یا اینترنت قطع شده و خطا خورده یا خودتون صفحه را زودتر بستید.
در هر حال اگر پول به حساب آمده باشه امشب آقای محمودی امشب براتون فعال می کنند. نگران نباشید

----------


## EBRAHIM47

باسلام من 97/7/6 حق عضویتم را به مبلغ 30هزارتومان پرداخت کردم وبعداز 17روزنمیتونم ازبخش تخصصی استفاده کنم به دوتا ازمدیران هم پیام دادم پاصخ نگرفتم لطفا بررسی فرمایید متشکرم

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز نیاز نبود اینقدر بزرگ تایپ کنید! با فونت معمولی هم تایپ کنید ما میخونیم.
شما باید به من یا آقای محمودی پیام میدادین. من نمیدونم به کدام یک از مدیران پیام دادین. آخرین پرداختی که از شما در سیستم ثبت شده مربوط به (از 03-13-2016 تا 03-13-2017) می باشد. در صورتی که بعد از این تاریخ پرداختی داشتید لطفا مشخصات پرداخت خود را برای من پیام خصوصی کنید.

----------


## مکه123

سلام من عضو شدم ولی دانلود نمیتونم بکنم چکار کنم

----------


## مکه123

فایل فلش که دانلود مکنم میزنه ناموفق لطفا ببنید مشکل از کجای ممنون میشم جواب زود بدید

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز
با مرور گر دیگری چک کن
اگر باز مشکل داشت لینک فایل را بفرست تا چک کنم

----------


## hassan az

سلام مدیر محترم خسته نباشین لطفا کاربری منو فعال کنید

----------


## مکه123

سلام ببخشید من نمیتونم دانلود کنم پیگیری کنید

----------


## مکه123

اول دانلود میکرد بعد رمز سایت زدم توی یک گوشی دیگه این مشکل برام پیش اومد  حالا با اون گوشی دانلود مکنه ولی با گوشی من دانلود نمیکنه در صورتی که رمزشو از گوشی پاک کردم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## b_cral

دوست عزیز منکه آنلاین پرداحت کردم پس چرا مال من فعال نشده؟؟؟

----------


## b_cral

من چرا آنلاین پرداخت کردم پس جلوی نام کاربری ملمه vipخورده اما میرم نمیتونم وارد وی آی پی شم دیگه اینکه صفحه رو زود بستیم و نزاشتیم پرداخت تکمیل بشه نداریم من همشو درست انجام دادم لطفا یا سایتتو مشکل داره برطرف کنین و گناه خودتونو گردن کاربرای بیچاره نندازین...زمانیکه من پول پرداخت میکنم 100درصد بابت فایلی که برام مهمه پرداخت کردم اگه قرار بود 1 هفته صبر کنم اینجا چکار میکردم میرفتم بازار تهیه میکردم

----------

